# MInneapolis Skyline, present for my Wife.....



## Stradawhovious (Sep 26, 2012)

My Wife and i were wandering through Ikea the other day, and she saw a picture of the Minneapolis skyline that she really liked. The problem fro her is the it is about 3'x5' and we don't have anywhere to put it. I decided to get her an 8x10 or a 16x20 as part of her upcoming Birthday present, so I headed out to the spot where EVERYONE takes their Mpls skyline shots.

Here are 2 examples.... whaddaya think?

#1 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like it because it is more up-close and personal than many of the skyline shots, but still has an element of traffic. I don't much care for the bright blob that is the LCD billboard on the left hand side, but not sure how to calm that down with a long exposure.

#2 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I took this one a while ago with a pretty crappy lens, but I'm still a fan of the picture. I don't much care for the service vehicle on the highway, but do like the traffic pattern.

Thoughts? I'm leaning towards #1, and there isn't any time left for taking more pictures. B-day is Friday. :meh:

Hell... now that I look at the side by side I'm leaning towards #2.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 26, 2012)

I like #2 more than #1.. but would crop it so the service truck isnt in it.  Too much roadway.  That would seem like a good point for cropping IMO.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 26, 2012)

Also - you could use the burn/dodge tool to darken the billboard in #1.  Or apply a mask and darken it just in that section.


----------



## j28Photography (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd stick with the first one.  I agree the second has too much road and, for me, takes away from the skyline element.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 26, 2012)

Why not both? But I do agree that if you pick the second one, I'd crop it just above that service vehicle--the vehicle is really distracting, and it's too much foreground anyway.
That's my opinion; it's worth nearly half what you paid for it.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 26, 2012)

Spend some time and clone out the service vehicle, or pay someone who can. If you're printing big, it needs to be flawless cloning. 

The composition and crop are spot on in #2.  Nice leading lines, ROT's, overlapping lines. #1 isn't as appealing to me.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the insight folks!

I really do like the highway in #2, and think it might lend itself to a vertical crop like so.......






that resolves the service vehicle issue without a headache inducing cloning session.......  yes, no?  Or does it leave it too unbalanced?  Personally I kind of like it.

Also, this wuold be 8x10 framed.  I'm planning on contributing many diferent scenes of Minneapolis for her "Minneapolis Kitchen Motif".  Fortunately, I will be more prepared on the next ones, and not go on an excursion the night before I have to print.


----------



## FanBoy (Sep 26, 2012)

Your crop edit takes too much off and makes the cityscape unbalanced. Maybe re-work the edit? Tough one!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 26, 2012)

#2 looks better in its original form; the crop does nothing to advance the shot, IMHO. #2 has a certain "feminine" echo, shall we say...cough,cough...
One thing about these types of cityscape photos; when seen SMALL, on a computer monitor, they lose a LOT of their impact...either one printed will be much better than it appears on-screen, I'm fairly certain.


----------



## GrantH (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm biased on this cities skyline as well...it's perfect and by far my favorite of any city I have seen. I'm also completely jealous you have the ability to live in such a place. I've heard and learned so many amazing things about that city, the arts and artists who populate it, and just everything in general. I wan to move there, badly.

PS: What representation of a metro area is it, without a freakin' service truck! I enjoy number 2 fully.


----------



## poker_jake (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice shots! I like #2 better, what bridge were you on? Might have to give it a shot next time in town.


----------



## Designer (Sep 26, 2012)

I like #1 better.  #2 is better for traffic, so it would depend on what she likes.  Too bad about the billboard glare.  If you had to do it over again, I'd like to see a zoom in to miss that billboard.  Also, be sure to straighten #1 before framing.


----------



## Designer (Sep 26, 2012)

How wide of a shot do you have?  In looking at #1 again, I think you could make a wide horizontal crop just above the bright spot, and thus eliminate all the traffic and streetlights.  I think it would make a much calmer and restful scene.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 26, 2012)

No go on the crop. Do the work. It is worth it.


----------



## arrested_truth (Sep 26, 2012)

Don't be cropping it.. just fix the billboard issues.


----------

